# Intel X520-DA2 or X520-SR2?



## `Orum (Sep 6, 2019)

I was donated some hardware, including an Intel 10G card with 2x SFP+ slots.  However, I can't figure out if this is the '-SR2' (compatible with fiber modules) or '-DA2' (intended for DAC only) model within the X520 series.  As far as I can tell, these cards look identical to the naked eye.  Is it possible to tell which it is from within FreeBSD, or is it basically trial and error with modules?

A little info on it:

```
# dmesg|grep ix0|head -n 1
ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xfbea0000-0xfbebffff,0xfbe40000-0xfbe7ffff,0xfbec4000-0xfbec7fff irq 50 at device 0.0 numa-domain 1 on pci10

# pciconf -lcbv ix0@pci0:129:0:0:
ix0@pci0:129:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0xa21f8086 chip=0x10f18086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82598EB 10-Gigabit AF Dual Port Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbea0000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbe40000, size 262144, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf020, size 32, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbec4000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 11[60] = MSI-X supports 18 messages, enabled
                 Table in map 0x1c[0x0], PBA in map 0x1c[0x2000]
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 256(256) NS
                 link x8(x8) speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
    ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 001b21ffffda921a
```

My hunch is both these cards looks identical to the OS as they have no way of knowing which is which, but I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 6, 2019)

`Orum said:


> I can't figure out if this is the '-SR2' (compatible with fiber modules) or '-DA2' (intended for DAC only) model within the X520 series.


Why not query the Intel Network Adapter Model database.

Anyway, the driver for X520-DA2 and X520-SR2 is ixgbe(4)


----------



## `Orum (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks, I didn't realize you could get the model from the serial number.  Unfortunately it's the DAC model.

And yes, I was pretty sure the driver was the same.  You can see it's recognized and working (in theory, anyway).


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 6, 2019)

There are not physical differences in the cards from my understanding.
The SR2 models included SFP+ modules. The type=SR(short range)


----------



## `Orum (Sep 6, 2019)

According to Intel, you cannot put SFP+ optical transceivers in the DA card, period.  I'm not sure how they enforce this, but I really don't want to deal with vendor-specific cabling between hosts and switches, especially when both ends would be different vendors.


----------

